# next stop - solo violin



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*J.S. Bach: Partitas for Solo Violin - Gidon Kremer (New Upload, Full HD 1080p)*

*Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)

Partitas for solo violin

♪ Partita No. 1 in B minor, BWV 1002 (1720)
i. Allemanda -- Double
ii. Corrente -- Double (Presto)
iii. Sarabande -- Double
iv. Tempo di Borea -- Double

♪ Partita No. 2 in D minor, BWV 1004 (1717-1723)
i. Allemanda
ii. Corrente
iii. Sarabanda
iv. Giga
v. Ciaccona

♪ Partita No. 3 in E major, BWV 1006 (1720)
i. Preludio
ii. Loure
iii. Gavotte en rondeau
iv. Menuet I
v. Menuet II
vi. Bourrée
vii. Gigue

Gidon Kremer, violin

St Nikolaus Church, Lockenhaus, 2001*

This video is a gem! Wonderfull violin music, very well performed by Gidon Kremer in beautiful surroundings.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Alexi Kenney - A. Schnittke - A Paganini for solo violin*

*At the Seniors - Semi Finals of the Menuhin Competition Beijing 2012*

very fine interpretation of a facinating piece

youtube comments

*Alexei Kenney great!! and of course great Alfred Schnittke!!*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Samuel Adler - Canto III for Solo Violin (Zvi Zeitlin, violin)*

*Samuel Adler - Canto III for Solo Violin
Zvi Zeitlin, violin
Faculty Artist Series Recital on January 17, 2010*

Great and sensitive performance. Great piece!

youtube comments

*Zvi Zeitlin died last Wednesday

He actually had copies made of that Guarneri, by curtain and alf studios. He picked the copy he liked the best and sold his Guarneri. All this happened a few years ago. I was one of his students at Eastman when he passed away... I had taken lessons from him for 6 years. He was an amazing teacher! I miss him so much... *


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*J. S. Bach - Sonata for Solo Violin No. 2, BWV 1003 (Proms 2012)*

*J. S. Bach - Sonata for Solo Violin No. 2 in A minor, BWV 1003 
Andante (Mvt 3) Encore*

Lovely movement, and brilliant and sensitively played.

youtube comments

*Marvellous!

Lovely...thank you.

who is peter costello??*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Giora Schmidt - World Premiere of Liszt Piano Sonata in B minor for Solo Violin*
*
Violinist Giora Schmidt presents World Premiere of Liszt Piano Sonata in B minor transcribed for solo violin by Noam Sivan: http://www.noamsivan.com.

Live from the Ravinia Festival in Chicago, September 2011.*

Just a great performance! The music itself can seems a bit boring to me at once, but it grows, and Goras wonderfull interpretation keeps my attention.

youtube links

*Beyond belief! This is a revelation to me. Many thanks for the post!!﻿

This would require at least a trio, certainly one violine is not enough to express the whole spectrum of the piece.﻿

I appreciate the painstaking transcription and performance of this pinnacle in piano literature. This is a wonderful hommage to the great Franz Liszt. Many thanks for this!

Very interesting to hear this transcription. I especially found it interesting how what Noam Sivan chooses to leave in/out. Creative transcription, even though it does not go away from the original score all that much. Bravo!*


----------

